# diy backgrounds and suction cups



## master chi (Jan 3, 2010)

has anyone ever tried to silicon suction cups to one of these to attach it to the back of the tank this way ? I'm thinking of trying it because I don't want to have to break down my entire 55 gal tank to accomadate the installation process but I really like these backgrounds, more for their aesthetic value than as an actual hiding spot for the fish as I already have a great rock and cave setup in place.Maybe even one of those hagen brand ones,since they seem to be more like tiles that arent too thick waddya think?


----------



## trigger (Sep 6, 2002)

It largely depends on how you are making the background. A styrofoam block may be too buoyant to be held down by suction cups. I think you should at least make the background so it would sink. But them you'd not need the suction cups probabaly.


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

it says it works underwater, and should hold better than suction cups

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+3771+3961&pcatid=3961


----------



## kriskm (Dec 1, 2009)

I like the look of the Hagen BG, but I do think it is styrofoam and a will float. The expoxy in the above post would probably work, if you could devise a way to hold the background in place under water for an hour.


----------



## master chi (Jan 3, 2010)

See the thing is I'm looking for an option other than epoxy which is the standard adhesive. I wanted to find out if anyone has heard of applying suction cups to the back of the background as an alternative to epoxy or silicone because then I could potentially just add it to my already setup tank without having to break down my entire tank, fish and all. I've also been under the impression that the diy backgrounds are both foam and concrete . So I beleive that it isn't going to float but it still needs to be secured to the tank hence my inquiry on the suction cup idea anyways let me know what ya guys think of the idea as I'm hopeful to accomplish the background application one way or another.


----------



## kriskm (Dec 1, 2009)

Sorry, I don't know the answer to the suction cup question. I do know that the DIY styrofoam backgrounds with cement as a sealer are still EXTREMELY buoyant. It would take a lot of cement to make one of those suckers sink. The epoxy described above could be used in an established tank without removing anything, but you still have the problem of holding the BG in place for an hour while it cures. Here is a link to a thread about a DIY background where the person used strong magnets to hold it in place, and it sounds like it worked well:

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?t=198716&highlight=

You might want to ask this in the DIY section.


----------



## Emil In Wyoming (Feb 24, 2005)

I use Neobium (spelling?) magnets to hold my styrofoam BG in place, works well.


----------



## Timkat4867 (Jan 11, 2008)

Overtime suction cups lose their grip and your background will float to the top, taking some fish with it. I wouldnt use them.


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

as i said, the epoxy is supposed to work under water, you won't have to break down your tank to install it. and even though there is concrete on some backgrounds, there is not near enough to weight down the styro


----------



## Guams (Aug 21, 2009)

Timkat4867 said:


> Overtime suction cups lose their grip and your background will *blast out of the tank like a rocket*, taking some fish with it. I wouldnt use them.


There, fixed it for you. :lol:


----------

